# 1/4 mile times 98 Sentra



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

Are there any posted 1/4 mile times on this site?

I took my 98 sentra to the track for the fun of it.
engine is a 1.6L. Dynoed at 95 HP.
Mods are underdrive pulley, K&N, stromburg catback, advanced timing. 
(exhaust is strom something)


Its best was 17.0 at 80MPH on Friday against a blown mustang. This was a bracket race and I lost with a 5 second headstart. 

I went back on wednesday this week and 
Most of the time it runs 17.2.

I was the slowest car there by at least a second.
I got 5 runs in. I was never happy with my launches, but I don't believe a perfect launch would take a second off.

My best run was against a integra. It was the only car I ran that I believed I had a chance against. I concentrated and actually had a 0.050 light. His reaction time was 0.2. He ran about 15.x to my 17.2.

Funny thing about my runs is I kept getting lined up against vettes and mustangs. Only once was paired up with a honda. 


I'm curious if anyone else has taken there little 1.6L to the track.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I haven't, but are you automatic? I think your times should be a bit lower, I do believe some stock manual GA's have gotten times in the low 17's..


But anyway, keep up the work on the power, it needs it.. I have a GA myself. :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Reaction time means NOTHING for your ET. The clock does not start until you trip the lights... 

What were your 60' times and what was your best MPH, that is how you can tell what your car SHOULD run under ideal conditions.


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

copperhead110 said:


> I was the slowest car there by at least a second.
> I got 5 runs in. I was never happy with my launches, but I don't believe a perfect launch would take a second off.
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else has taken there little 1.6L to the track.


Believe me, launching has everything to do with your times. I went to the track for the first time a few weeks ago and my times varied from a 16.4 - 17.2. Bogging out of the hole or spinning too much can greatly affect your times. Maybe I could've gotten a better time if I didn't go with bad ball joints, tie rods, and bad motor mounts. Theres always next time!

- ur pulley, cai, exhaust, header, advanced timing, and clutch.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

wes said:


> Reaction time means NOTHING for your ET. The clock does not start until you trip the lights...
> 
> What were your 60' times and what was your best MPH, that is how you can tell what your car SHOULD run under ideal conditions.



I don't have the timeslips with me so I don't remember what the 60' times were. I already know the et does not include the reaction time. I just mentioned the .050 because it is my personal beast.

80mph is the trapspeed.

After the original post I found the correct key words to find some times. It seems that low 17s are normal for a 1998 Sentra


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

my wife runs our 200sx at the track. here are is the mod list:

98k ga16de

custom exhaust made by my homie at 5 star muffler 2 1/4 all the way back straight pipe with a nokya pipe.

new stock clutch  

i personally made the air intake (looks just like hot shot)

pacesetter header

we ran with a freshly broke in clutch, stock front wheels and tires, launching at around 2k. at first she was getting 1.2 reaction times. she dropped down to .5's and was bogging out from the dig. we messed around with tire pressure and launch time. we got her down to a 16.4 at around 84-89mph trap speeds. she did pretty good considering we drove her 2 hours to the track and then started to run soon as we got there. and drove her home  
i will post time slips in the morning. next time we hit the track we will have the ur pulley, fidanza flywheel, new plugs and wires, nx 75 shot, stage 3 clutch, ground kit, and motor mounts. we had a problem with the rear mount last time. it busted on us. anyone had the same happen? the front one looks like it is on its last leg.

p.s. for suspension i modded the struts a bit (my secret) and used integra coilovers. worked pretty good and is nice and stiff for launch but not too good on everyday driving. need the teins :waving: 

i also have a friend who has a ga16de 4 door sentra. he runs 17' and 18' with cai, and exhaust. on the bottle (50 shot nx) he runs 16.6's os 16.4's.

we killed some pretty quick hondas in our car with a 75 shot and a 350z in stock form. i dont lie but that brand new clutch was gone before the bottle was....lmao (this was the weekend after the track)


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

we will hit 14's next time i promise you that. its all in fun while the other motor awaites build up for the turbo kit. i will be building the kit myself with the aid of a friend or two. i am a welder and fabricator so it should be fairly easy. i also have a friend who is and engineer and has alot of tuning experience. he also mod's ecu's. he has all the equipment. my other homie has alot of turbo experience under his belt and motor building so we make a good team. we will find out if we can put them high dollar kits to shame if we bust 300-350 hp. have done it with hondas on numerous occasions. i seem to like the ga16de more though. i have had alot of concern about the honda engines for some time. i push em and see how far they can go, but they dont respond as good as the ga16de does. i love it. i mean yeah an sr20 is by far a superior engine i wouldnt mind having but the ga16de is a peppy little fart thats pretty fun. i love being the underdog too! you shoudl see the look on these honda guy's faces. i mean i am known for building hondas so when i pulled up the in the 200 everyone was like "wtf?" haha i killed em with the 75 shot... it was hilarious. but more to come....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i ran a 16.0 at 89 mph on my turbo 1.6....for anyone that knows anything about track times, 89mph is typical of a high 14 second run...i spun until 3rd gear. hell, my best 60' was 2.65 hahaha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> my wife runs our 200sx at the track. here are is the mod list:
> 
> 98k ga16de
> 
> ...


What motor mounts were you using and how did it break (as in location of the break)? I have never heard of the rear mount breaking especially on an engine with just bolt ons, sounds like a weird failure. 

Motor mounts made a significant difference in my 60' times. I cut consistant 2.2's on the stock tires with just the ES inserts.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

the actual mount never broke. it was out of line. like it had a twist when we came back. and major bolt loosage. i didnt even know till the next day when i drove the car i heard a rettle and squeek coming from the rear of the engine. i picked up a new one from the local junkyard.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i ran a 16.0 at 89 mph on my turbo 1.6....for anyone that knows anything about track times, 89mph is typical of a high 14 second run...i spun until 3rd gear. hell, my best 60' was 2.65 hahaha


here in texas i kinda figured 89 is a low "very low" 15 sec run. but at a track closer to sea level an 89trap is close to a mid 14. i knew she should have got a 15.5. but i wasnt shotting for anything faster than that. i ran 16.6 in a stock civic hatch with a 1.6 d16z6 before it was boosted. so i was hoping for more out of the ga16de. it did pretty good. strong little basterd


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> here in texas i kinda figured 89 is a low "very low" 15 sec run. but at a track closer to sea level an 89trap is close to a mid 14. i knew she should have got a 15.5. but i wasnt shotting for anything faster than that. i ran 16.6 in a stock civic hatch with a 1.6 d16z6 before it was boosted. so i was hoping for more out of the ga16de. it did pretty good. strong little basterd


15.5 with those mods. on a GA16 would honestly be a record. The car responds well to mods. but with 90ish WHP bone stock it needs help. I ran a 15.8 with bolt ons and got down to a 15.5 with cams and head work. I am not the worlds best drag racer however so there may have been a tenth or two left on the track. Anyway good luck with 14's...


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

wes said:


> 15.5 with those mods. on a GA16 would honestly be a record. The car responds well to mods. but with 90ish WHP bone stock it needs help. I ran a 15.8 with bolt ons and got down to a 15.5 with cams and head work. I am not the worlds best drag racer however so there may have been a tenth or two left on the track. Anyway good luck with 14's...


yeah i was aiming high...lol i wanted a 15.5 so bad. my wife is an excellent driver. the car was also gutted from hell. for the exception of the dash and seats. and i also had timing advance. i forgot to mention that. it felt right since the traps showed 15's but we went from a 17 flat to 16.4. it seemed about right. my friend also hit a 16.4 in a ls swapped hatch. he sprayed a 75 shot and ran 14's all night.... so i dont see why the ga cant...lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> yeah i was aiming high...lol i wanted a 15.5 so bad. my wife is an excellent driver. the car was also gutted from hell. for the exception of the dash and seats. and i also had timing advance. i forgot to mention that. it felt right since the traps showed 15's but we went from a 17 flat to 16.4. it seemed about right. my friend also hit a 16.4 in a ls swapped hatch. he sprayed a 75 shot and ran 14's all night.... so i dont see why the ga cant...lol


Nitrous GA's have been between 50-75 shots and have ran in the 14's so if it;s set up properly then yes you'll be there.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

have you been to the track with the turbo kit yet?


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

turbo200sx said:


> yeah i was aiming high...lol i wanted a 15.5 so bad. my wife is an excellent driver. the car was also gutted from hell. for the exception of the dash and seats. and i also had timing advance. i forgot to mention that. it felt right since the traps showed 15's but we went from a 17 flat to 16.4. it seemed about right. my friend also hit a 16.4 in a ls swapped hatch. he sprayed a 75 shot and ran 14's all night.... so i dont see why the ga cant...lol


16.4 is great for your mods!! I had more mods than that and I ran a 16.4. I may have done better if i went with better motor mounts, tie rods, and ball joints. They were really bad. Theres always next time, but that definetly gives me hope that I should be running much lower than what I ran.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

bling said:


> 16.4 is great for your mods!! I had more mods than that and I ran a 16.4. I may have done better if i went with better motor mounts, tie rods, and ball joints. They were really bad. Theres always next time, but that definetly gives me hope that I should be running much lower than what I ran.


yeah but i wasnt satisfied...lol we never are. keep on trying but we were also gutted. i am gonna go into the car and figure what we dont need and start some serious weight reduction. also next time we go with the 14's goal we will be on slicks!!! so i actually want better than a 14 but i will be satisfied with that


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> have you been to the track with the turbo kit yet?


Yes sir, but you will have to stay tuned to NPM for the numbers as I will be doing an article on the entire drag strip experience.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

wes said:


> Yes sir, but you will have to stay tuned to NPM for the numbers as I will be doing an article on the entire drag strip experience.


please give me the lowdown i promise not to tell :thumbup:


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I will be anxiously awaiting this, no one has had much of an idea what to expect.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mid 13's is what i expect, as 250whp b14 se-r's run mid low 13's


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> mid 13's is what i expect, as 250whp b14 se-r's run mid low 13's



We shall see soon enough!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I expect a little better than low 13's from your car Wes (thats if you ran on stickies). I hope to see a high 12 considering a 250whp sr20 ran 12.5. I can't wait to see the outcome. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

^^^^^^^^ that car wasnt on full interior like wes is


----------

